# Questions about my vegetable garden (PICS)



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

i have yet to harvest anything from my garden. is this normal? everything seems to be growing great, just to much stuff not enough room, this was my first year doing. how long does it normally take for jalapeno and banana peppers to make fruit? should i fertilize again? too much water? any help or info would be great...


----------



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

how do i upload pics? they should be in my gallery...


----------



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

is this how?

















img]http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/veg4.jpg[/img]
img]http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/veg4.jpg[/img]

































there are more pics in my gallery, just a general idea


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Pictures need to be bigger. Can't see much of anything but green.


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

My peppers havent even flowered yet. 
I think its temp and water. 
I plan on fertilizing with some miracle grow watering a few times a week and they should be fine.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I started my zucchini, yellow squash, and tomatoes indoors on April 15th. First zucchini ready on July 1st, yellow squash a few days later. Maybe tomatoes by Aug.1st. Started cukes indoors on May 1st. Will start picking tomorrow. My peppers are about the size of a quarter.
If you want early veggies next year, start your lettuce, onions, peas, spinich, etc. as soon as the soil is dry enough to plant. Those veggies are done or past prime in my area by now except the onions.
Rhubarb and asparagus come on very early if you like them and have the room. Takes a few years for those to devolop.

L & O


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

Liver and Onions said:


> I started my zucchini, yellow squash, and tomatoes indoors on April 15th. First zucchini ready on July 1st, yellow squash a few days later. Maybe tomatoes by Aug.1st. Started cukes indoors on May 1st. Will start picking tomorrow. My peppers are about the size of a quarter.
> If you want early veggies next year, start your lettuce, onions, peas, spinich, etc. as soon as the soil is dry enough to plant. Those veggies are done or past prime in my area by now except the onions.
> Rhubarb and asparagus come on very early if you like them and have the room. Takes a few years for those to devolop.
> 
> L & O



Sounds about like mine. I am getting banana and hot peppers already. Oh and the beans are just kicking in and there sure are a ton of them this year. 

This weekend I will be doing a second planting of lettuce, spinach and peas as well. The weather has been cool enough


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

I planted memorial weekend (first time ever growing anything) using miracle grow moisture control soil (that feeds for 3 months) in pots. I have already picked some banana peppers, green peppers and some zucchini. Tomatoes and jalapeños are taking a bit longer. All I do is water everyday, and the stuff is growing like wild fire :yikes:


----------



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

i heard that if i water to much, its not good. so should i water every day?


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought I was watering too much (every other day) then the plants started dying or getting blossom end rot. After I started watering everyday, things really took off. *BUT!* I have my veggies in *pots*, and my tomatoes in those topsy-turvy things (hanging upside down plants) so all the extra water drains out. I heard those hydro tubes work good. They stick in the ground next to your plant, fill them up and they give the water as needed. I havent used them, so I cant vouch for them.


----------



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

i got off of work today, checked the garden, had my first zucchini. darn thing is huge, almost a good 12 inches. thanks for the help, will keep all posted. anymore tips for my peppers though???


----------



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

i cut that zucchini off today, grilled in some olive oil on the charcoal grill with some country ribs. it was delicious.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Once you have one zucchini, you should start getting a bunch more...


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

No, you shouldn't water every day. Deep and infrequent watering encourages good root growth. When I say infrequent, i'm not telling ya to let 'em wilt before you water them. There's a happy in-between that is the best time to water them. Its easy to do an index finger test to see how much water your soil has retained in it at a given time.

Stick your finger in the soil an inch or maybe a bit more. If you don't feel the coolness and dampness by water being present, its time to water. There is no magic "water every X days" rule-of-thumb. Too many variables like soil porosity, sun exposure, wind, etc. make it necessary to do a hands on test to see how your soil is doing.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Ausable Junkie said:


> No, you shouldn't water every day. Deep and infrequent watering encourages good root growth. When I say infrequent, i'm not telling ya to let 'em wilt before you water them. There's a happy in-between that is the best time to water them. Its easy to do an index finger test to see how much water your soil has retained in it at a given time.
> 
> Stick your finger in the soil an inch or maybe a bit more. If you don't feel the coolness and dampness by water being present, its time to water. There is no magic "water every X days" rule-of-thumb. Too many variables like soil porosity, sun exposure, wind, etc. make it necessary to do a hands on test to see how your soil is doing.


Absolutely correct. Grass watering should be done this way also.


----------

